# Is there a big guy martial art?



## Joab

I've heard that some martial arts, Aikido comes to mind were developed for small guys. I'm not writing this dogmatically, it is merely what I have heard. Is there a martial art for big guys other than Sumo wrestling? I'm a six footer, close to 250 pounds with a lot of muscle, is there a martial art that was developed for big guys? I've heard Judo works well for those with a lot of physical strength, it is certainly a possibilty. Thanks.


----------



## dbell

Joab said:


> I've heard that some martial arts, Aikido comes to mind were developed for small guys. I'm not writing this dogmatically, it is merely what I have heard. Is there a martial art for big guys other than Sumo wrestling? I'm a six footer, close to 250 pounds with a lot of muscle, is there a martial art that was developed for big guys? I've heard Judo works well for those with a lot of physical strength, it is certainly a possibilty. Thanks.



I am a large guy as well, 6'1" and 285lbs.  I study Aikido (which I do not feel is a small guy art, but an anyone art), Judo, Kendo, Hapkido, and Tang Soo Do.  I am comfortable in all, and my size and strength helps in all when I go against others of any size.


----------



## Chris Parker

Well, Musashi was asid to have been over 6 feet tall (huge for a Japanese, particularly in the 17th Century!), so Hyoho Niten Ichi Ryu?

But really, physical size can make it a bit quicker for you to get some skill in applying techniques, simply due to sheer strength, but it has the drawback of leading you to short-cut your way around the technique itself, so if you have to apply it against someone even stronger, you are in a bit of trouble! Most arts, at least those around now, are designed to give an advantage to someone who normally wouldn't have one, so you will find few arts designed to allow a bigger, stronger guy to have even more advantage over the smaller guys out there...

But, and I'm going to say this once more, THERE IS NO ULTIMATE, CUSTOM DESIGNED ART FOR ANYONE!!!! DO NOT LOOK FOR IT, IT DOESN'T EXIST!!!! ANY ART CAN BE MODIFIED TO SUIT ANY PERSON!!!! 

Okay, that was a bit shouty, as someone here might say, but I feel necessary. Really, Joab, the most important thing is the instructor and the school, not the system itself. Don't try to pigeonhole arts like this, it just doens't work, and you will most likely dismiss your perfect system without even knowing about it.


----------



## bluekey88

While not quite as big as you...I'm still pretty big (6', 235).  I think pretty much all arts work for the big guy.  Here's what I do.  I physically trasin like a big guy (working on strength, power and stamina....as that is the one thing bug guys tend to suffer with the most...we gotta move more of us around).

Then I think like a little guyu.  I try to practice my techniques towarsds technical perfection abnd leave power/strength out of the equation.  Once my technique is sound, I apply the techniques like a big guy...but with the smooth technique that a smallert guy would need.  I then get the best of both worlds, a techniqcally sound technique with a lot of speed and power behind it.  It's satisfying....to say the least 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## MJS

Joab said:


> I've heard that some martial arts, Aikido comes to mind were developed for small guys. I'm not writing this dogmatically, it is merely what I have heard. Is there a martial art for big guys other than Sumo wrestling? I'm a six footer, close to 250 pounds with a lot of muscle, is there a martial art that was developed for big guys? I've heard Judo works well for those with a lot of physical strength, it is certainly a possibilty. Thanks.


 
A big person can do any art.  Of course, as its been said, the art can be modified for the person doing it.  Sometimes people try to conform the person to the art.  Sorry, that just doesn't work.  In other words, due to height, you couldn't expect a person who stood 5'3 to hit someone who stands 6'5, in the face, thus the person has to adapt.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler

MJS said:


> A big person can do any art.  Of course, as its been said, the art can be modified for the person doing it.  Sometimes people try to conform the person to the art.  Sorry, that just doesn't work.  In other words, due to height, you couldn't expect a person who stood 5'3 to hit someone who stands 6'5, in the face, thus the person has to adapt.



I agree.  I am 6' 235ish Lbs and I do TKD.  I have heard that TKD is not for people my size, but like bluekey88 said I also train like a big guy and then try to think like everyone else.  I know due to my chest size I have a large target, which my instructor loves taking advantage of, so I have to modify the stances a little bit.  The same for loading for a square block, I have a very hard time getting my hands all the way to my waist properly.

But then again, when we spar I can kick most of our students in the head, which makes for some very funny facial expressions :ultracool.

I think it also depends on what you want to get out of it.  I am in TKD for the fun of it and because my Wife and 4 oldest kids are all in the same school, Freedom Martial Arts in the Park.  I doubt I would ever rely on TKD for SD, I would most likely revert back to street fighting I learned growing up in South Dallas, or just whip out some other form of SD depending on the situation.


----------



## Joab

Good answers all. It certainly makes sense to train as if you were facing a larger opponent, it's not very likely a smaller guy would attack me unless he had a weapon and/or some friends to help him out, or if he has high on drugs or stupid. I'll soon be moving to an area with some rather interesting sounding choices of schools, and of course the instructor is the most important factor. Thanks again.


----------



## bluekey88

Just to clarify, I'm not thinking like a little guy.  Frankly, I can't do that...never been a little guy...don't have the life expereince to truly think that way.  I train like a smaller person....with a focus on perfecting technique.

Back when I did aikido (I'm currently a TKD/BBT guy at the moment)....I always got admonished for using too much muscle.  It was fine against an unskilled or compliant uke...but I could never muscle more skilled or stronger uke's.  So I learned to relax and really learn to sense where the technique had to go for it to work.  However, I was never encouragecd to be strong.  IO was discouraged from strength training and the like.  That was a mistake.

I now know, that once my technique is sound.  Once I can do a kcik, apply a lock, or whatever wiht minimum effort...adding a littel effort makes what I do that much better.  Once I can throw a fast roundhouse is a nice relaxed fashion, gettuing my considerable mass behind that kick makes any head shot I land pretty nasty (for the other guy).  I condition for power.  I train for efficiency

My size makes it harder for me to be thrown when I relax and maintain good structure.  

really, the only down side is if I have to do a technique where I need to get my center of gravity below a shorter peson's center of gravity.  I need to really sink deep into my stances to do that.  

So, to summarize, train with a focus on applying techniques with minimum effort and maximum efficiency (not limply or without life, just don't try to muscle through everyhting in a stiff manner).  THEN train to apply power through good technique.  Train like a littel guy, then apply like a big guy.  But always think like a bug guy, because that is what you are.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## zepedawingchun

Joab said:


> I've heard that some martial arts, Aikido comes to mind were developed for small guys. I'm not writing this dogmatically, it is merely what I have heard. Is there a martial art for big guys other than Sumo wrestling? I'm a six footer, close to 250 pounds with a lot of muscle, is there a martial art that was developed for big guys? I've heard Judo works well for those with a lot of physical strength, it is certainly a possibilty. Thanks.


 
Find a school that offers a mixed martial arts program.  Something with a little Thai boxing along with a wrestling or grapping program.  That way you get some kicking and punching hand skills and then able to use your size and strength with leverage on the ground.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler

Joab said:


> It certainly makes sense to train as if you were facing a larger opponent



This is one of the lessons that is taught in our classes as well as the woman's self defense course our Instructors teach.  They point out to the ladies in the class that they are learning to deal with an opponent my size they will know how to defend themselves against an attacker.  He even admits to them that if he and I were in a real fight he would not chose to go toe to toe with me, rather he will take out my knee and finish me on the ground.

I'm glad my instructor is also a friend .  But the lessons are valid, if they can get a front snap kick in on me and push me back that would buy them time to run or to set up for a swift kick to the "boys" in a real defensive scenario.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

MJS said:


> A big person can do any art. Of course, as its been said, the art can be modified for the person doing it. Sometimes people try to conform the person to the art. Sorry, that just doesn't work. In other words, due to height, you couldn't expect a person who stood 5'3 to hit someone who stands 6'5, in the face, thus the person has to adapt.


 
I often spar with a man who is 6'6". I am 5'4". Whenever I try to tag him in the face, I get his throat. But that works very well for me.


----------



## Xinglu

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I often spar with a man who is 6'6". I am 5'4". Whenever I try to tag him in the face, I get his throat. But that works very well for me.



If you want to hit him in the face, it helps to bring his face down to you


----------



## Big Don

Kenpo, Ed Parker was a lot of things, little, he wasn't...


----------



## blindsage

I'm 6' 250lbs., but I started training originally when I was much, much lighter (same height, 170lbs.). I found then that I had to learn and use good technique to make most things work. Now that I have a lot more mass and strength to back it, my technique is that much more effective. But it is the technique that makes what I do work as well as it does. You can do whatever style you want (big guys often gravitate towards grappling styles, but it's far from necessary), but remember that a bigger guy has a natural advantage in size and strength, smaller people usually have to make up for this with mobility and technique. Think about how effective a big guy with mobility and good technique would be, regardless of style.


----------



## Tez3

Shotokan is big people's karate, Wado Ryu is smaller peoples, Honest!


----------



## Steve

I think professional wrestling is the ideal big person's martial art!


----------



## Grenadier

"Big people" come in all sorts of shapes and sizes.  If someone's big boned, and is built like a brick outhouse, then I see no reason why they couldn't succeed at any particular martial art, as long as they are willing to do what they can.  

While a big guy is *usually* not going to be as flexible as most, that still doesn't mean they can't succeed.  In our Karate school, we have a big fellow who can probably get his kicks up to the mid-thigh level on a good day.  Despite this, he's a very effective fighter, and uses what he has to great effect.  

He won't be kicking people in the upper torso, much less the head, any time soon, but he's developed good timing with hand techniques, good combinations, and can still move around fairly well on his feet.  He won't be bouncing around the ring like a spry 20 year old; nonetheless, he can still move around well enough to avoid attacks.  

As far as I am concerned, he's a great guy to have in the dojo, since people look up to him as the guy who really knows what to do with what he has at his access.  With his work ethic, and "never say die" attitude, he's an inspiration to all of us, and I damned proud of his becoming one of the instructors at the dojo.  




Tez3 said:


> Shotokan is big people's karate, Wado Ryu is smaller peoples, Honest!


 
Interesting philosophy...  Our system combines both Wado Ryu and Shotokan, and I'm a medium sized person!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Joab said:


> I've heard that some martial arts, Aikido comes to mind were developed for small guys. I'm not writing this dogmatically, it is merely what I have heard. Is there a martial art for big guys other than Sumo wrestling? I'm a six footer, close to 250 pounds with a lot of muscle, is there a martial art that was developed for big guys? I've heard Judo works well for those with a lot of physical strength, it is certainly a possibilty. Thanks.


 
Xingyiquan... Big or small doesn't matter... but big gives you an advantage in reach and momentum


----------



## Xinglu

Xue Sheng said:


> Xingyiquan... Big or small doesn't matter... but big gives you an advantage in reach and momentum


Bagua too... reach advantage in bagua can be devastating, especially with the momentum built.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Chris Parker said:


> Well, Musashi was asid to have been over 6 feet tall (huge for a Japanese, particularly in the 17th Century!), so Hyoho Niten Ichi Ryu?
> 
> But really, physical size can make it a bit quicker for you to get some skill in applying techniques, simply due to sheer strength, but it has the drawback of leading you to short-cut your way around the technique itself, so if you have to apply it against someone even stronger, you are in a bit of trouble! Most arts, at least those around now, are designed to give an advantage to someone who normally wouldn't have one, so you will find few arts designed to allow a bigger, stronger guy to have even more advantage over the smaller guys out there...
> 
> But, and I'm going to say this once more, THERE IS NO ULTIMATE, CUSTOM DESIGNED ART FOR ANYONE!!!! DO NOT LOOK FOR IT, IT DOESN'T EXIST!!!! ANY ART CAN BE MODIFIED TO SUIT ANY PERSON!!!!
> 
> Okay, that was a bit shouty, as someone here might say, but I feel necessary. Really, Joab, the most important thing is the instructor and the school, not the system itself. Don't try to pigeonhole arts like this, it just doens't work, and you will most likely dismiss your perfect system without even knowing about it.


 
I am 6'3" 300 lbs. I do FMA. 

But I agree with Chris, and have stated myself that good technique is not unique to any one art.


----------



## jks9199

People keep saying it.

Anyone can learn any art.  There are some builds that lend themselves better to some arts (long and lanky beats thick and squatty for Tae Kwon Do, for example, or the Bando Boar or Bull requires a rather heavy build, as in thick bones and dense muscle, to absorb the shocks) -- but that doesn't mean you can't learn them if you aren't built that way.

We all have to constantly adapt our art to our current body and condition.  You may have an injured knee, or tennis elbow, be overweight... or recovering from a severe illness.  All of this will effect what you can do.  One of the most impressive things I've seen is pregnant women training; they're adapting to constantly changing bodies.


----------



## seasoned

My art of GoJo makes small people big, and big people small. Go figure.


----------



## ap Oweyn

Sumo


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I like being a big person, and I like Isshinryu karate.  No kicks above the obi, and everything is solidly rooted in a firm stance.  I can do that.


----------



## Joab

Bill Mattocks said:


> I like being a big person, and I like Isshinryu karate. No kicks above the obi, and everything is solidly rooted in a firm stance. I can do that.


 Whatsn the "obi"?


----------



## Xinglu

Joab said:


> Whatsn the "obi"?



Obi is that thing you tie around your waist to hold your gi together.


----------



## Joab

Xinglu said:


> Obi is that thing you tie around your waist to hold your gi together.


 
Ahh yes, the belt or sash depending upon what martial art you are taking. Or obi if you are into Japanese words I suppose.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

I've heard that big people do well in Hung gar as well. I guess it all depends on what is available to you and on the quality of the instruction.


----------



## bluekey88

I think that is most important.  Sure, maybe sumo is ultimate big guy art... but I know that in my area, you aren't going to find instruction in it.  However, there are plenty of good instructors out there for other stuff.

Best to find an instructor you like and an art that you like...don't worry about if its a perfect fit for your body type...good instruction and hard training tends to work those things out.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Langenschwert

Chris Parker said:


> Well, Musashi was asid to have been over 6 feet tall (huge for a Japanese, particularly in the 17th Century!), so Hyoho Niten Ichi Ryu?


 
I really like it, even though my main art is Kunst des Fechtens. I find a very enjoyable compliment to the German longsword I do.  And I'm a fairly big guy... 6', 210 lbs.

Size is of course an advantage in many MA. I'm primarily a weapons guy, and having the reach I do is a handy thing. Weapons make long reach even more of an advantage, but they reduce the advantage of brute strength.

The most important thing is finding an art you enjoy that's being taught by an excellent teacher.

A note about weapons training: There is a lot of nonsense out there with regards to weapons. If you find a weapons place, find out who those guys REALLY are and from what their stuff is derived. A lot of people like to cash in on the romanticized notion of the Samurai and cobble together some nonsense "sword art" from whatever for example. You'd be better off in the SCA than that kind of garbage.

Some "green flags" for weapons are: Solid MANUAL-BASED European swordsmanship, Koryu Japanese weapon arts, and Filipino martial arts. Not that there aren't other good styles and schools out there, but it gives a place to start looking, and those are the people most often "in the know" about who's legit and who's not.

Good luck!

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Stac3y

Speaking of reach, I was sparring with a friend (almost said a fiend--she kinda is) the other night and wondered aloud why, in a simultaneous exchange of hand techniques, she pretty much always hits first. She's considerably bigger than me (about 5'11" to my 5'8"), but I was really surprised to discover that she has about a 3" longer reach than I do. She's able to use her height and limb length very effectively in American Karate; I've met many others who can do that, too, though some of the very tall teens have trouble figuring out how to move their long arms and legs. Especially right after a growth spurt.


----------



## Kwan Jang

When I hit a growth spurt in my teens, I made the mistake of trying to muscle my way through things and often got sloppy with my techniques (though I had previously been a really sharp technician). One of my instructors took me aside (himself a former top ranked heavyweight) and explained to me that as I grew stronger and bigger, the size and power was always going to be there. It was part of who I was. It was the technique that was going to make that more efficient and make more use of what I had.

I have trained for decades in TKD, JJ, Muay Thai and the FMA's. I have also been a nat'l level competitior as a strength athlete. All of these systems as welll as MMA have been great "big guy's martial arts" for me over the years. I have performed full squats with over 800 lbs and can not only do full splits, but also vertical kicks, so IME you can achieve whatever you believe that you can and are willing to work for.


----------



## Jaspthecat

I'm only 6ft and 220lb but I have found with Muay Thai that I am becoming a wrecking machine due to long reach with arms and legs and the muscularity.

If only I could go the distance and not gas after a couple of rounds....

Boxing is also good for big guys.


----------

